# German Chocolate pie



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Pie filling:

3 cups sugar
7 tbs baking cocoa
13 oz evaporated milk
4 eggs, beaten
1/2 cup butter
1 tsp vanilla
2 cups coconut flakes
1 cup chopped pecans
2 unbaked 9 inch pie shell or use recipe below

Pie Crust:

1/3 cup pls 1 tbs shortening or 1/3 cup lard
1 cup flour
1/4 tsp salt
2-3 tbs water

Pie crust:

Combine flour salt in a bowl. Add shortening or butter and blend with fork or pastry cutter mixture is fairly coarse. Add water, 1 tbs at a time, gently mixing dough after each addition until dough forms a ball. Place dough on lightly floured surface and roll into 10-11 inch circle and line pie pan. Flue edges and chill until ready to use. 

Pre heat oven to 350 degs. 

melt margarine and set aside.

Combine the sugar and bakin cocoa in a bowl. Stir in the evaporated milk, eggs, melted butter and vamilla and blend well. Stir in the coconut and pecans and turn into the unbaked pie shells. Bake at 350 deg for 40 mins.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Got most of the ingredients in the cupboard. A bud's birthday is tomorrow and he and his daughter are coming over for a day with me, Mrs. and our two. Printed and suggested....I'm sure she's got a cake in the make. Thanks.


----------

